# Now with NKS Support! Embertone Recorders 1.01 Update



## Embertone (Aug 22, 2016)

...for those who only create music with recorders 

We’re bringing it to the next level with this release of a full SSATB set of RECORDERS! The instruments we sampled for this product are beautiful, handmade specimens, recorded with an insane level of detail. We captured a stunning 4X round robin legato so that you can play ultra-realistic melodies and repetitive patterns.

The recorders will be $50.00 for a limited time (until 9/1/16), after which it will be available for $60.00. In other words, get it while it's hot!

For more info, CLICK HERE!!!


----------



## Embertone (Aug 22, 2016)

Took us a second to get it, 

If it ain't Baroque...

We're a little slow on release days...

-Alex

* Glad you like those transitions! And the trill feature is a lot of fun! Full credit goes to Casey Edwards and Andreas Lemke (via his reworking of the Westgate libraries!) for that one...


----------



## novaburst (Aug 22, 2016)

I have been watching this and i like, not to experienced on good recorders and bad recorders but my ears are saying beautiful, and go for it sounds great


----------



## ModalRealist (Aug 22, 2016)

_Love_ the sound. _Really_ love the round robin legato. Insta-buy for me.


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 22, 2016)

Love Embertone! I'm patiently awaiting an Arcane sequel!


----------



## Twrogstudio (Aug 22, 2016)

Took about half a second to drop on this one! Sounds wonderful and plays like a dream!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 22, 2016)

So what does the speed response setting do besides take up more ram? Does it switch between Stacs and Legato? You never showed what it does in the video.


----------



## Embertone (Aug 22, 2016)

Speed mode will respond to the speed of your playing, so that fast playing results in a momentary compression of the transition in order to gain more responsiveness. The expense, as you correctly observed, is higher RAM usage!

Check out the manual for more details, AND I do mention this at the end of that walkthrough video - though I don't fault you for not making it to the end, it gets quite boring 

-Alex


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 22, 2016)

I love this. Including all of the embertone jokes. 

I just bought ivory wind (I know it's only the tenor). Is this the ivory wind tenor or a new instrument sampled?


----------



## Embertone (Aug 22, 2016)

Different recorder! If you purchased Ivory Wind very recently, please get in touch and we'll give you a credit towards this- <3


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 22, 2016)

Embertone said:


> Different recorder! If you purchased Ivory Wind very recently, please get in touch and we'll give you a credit towards this- <3


Thank you. I will do that. Once again, impeccable service (and samples).


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 23, 2016)

I've just seen that Ivory Wind has been moved to the Freebies. It's a great sampled recorder. Lovely tone. A simple library, not a stack of articulations (but then again it's a recorder right). If you need something like that or just want to try some embertone libraries, it's a no-brainer at the very attractive price of $0.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 23, 2016)

Sounds really good!


----------



## TGV (Aug 23, 2016)

Bought, but "checkout with paypal" doesn't lower the price to $50, only the "checkout" button does.


----------



## Embertone (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks for mentioning - I'm going to remove that payment option until we can figure it out.


----------



## scoringdreams (Aug 23, 2016)

Bought! Can't wait to use it after download!


----------



## C-Wave (Aug 23, 2016)

TGV said:


> Bought, but "checkout with paypal" doesn't lower the price to $50, only the "checkout" button does.


You can still use PayPal and get the discount if you use regular checkout.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Aug 23, 2016)

Oh, I just figured the extra $10 was VAT or something. D'oh!


----------



## Embertone (Aug 23, 2016)

Anybody who pays extra $10 bucks because of our weird cart - email us support AT embertone DOT com and we'll refund you!!


----------



## Embertone (Aug 23, 2016)

Hit us up here - support AT embertone DOT com!

-Alex


----------



## scoringdreams (Aug 23, 2016)

Embertone said:


> Hit us up here - support AT embertone DOT com!
> 
> -Alex



Sure!


----------



## thov72 (Aug 23, 2016)

oh I finally got the joke ...


----------



## C-Wave (Aug 23, 2016)

Hey guys.. as I said on my purchase comment, I wish you would expsnd on Recorders with something similar to Best Service ERA II Medieval Legends.. There is no counterpart on Kontakt and you seem to be the best candidate for such a product.
Thanks!


----------



## Embertone (Aug 23, 2016)

C-Wave said:


> Hey guys.. as I said on my purchase comment, I wish you would expsnd on Recorders with something similar to Best Service ERA II Medieval Legends.. There is no counterpart on Kontakt and you seem to be the best candidate for such a product.
> Thanks!


Thanks for the suggestion! We'll add it to our box of ideas


----------



## tack (Aug 23, 2016)

Instant throwback to grade school and sharing foul smelling recorders with the other kids in the class. Ah nostalgia!


----------



## C-Wave (Aug 23, 2016)

Embertone said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! We'll add it to our box of ideas


Yeah thanks..you could start with an as usual highly sampled lutes and theorbes


----------



## Saxer (Aug 23, 2016)

tack said:


> Instant throwback to grade school and sharing foul smelling recorders with the other kids in the class. Ah nostalgia!


Haha, same here! But this library could reconcile with all the memories of a class of 35 pupils blowing unrestrained into this innocent pieces of wood while an awkward teacher in vain trying to get the room level at least to 0.01dB below pain threshold. I especially remember the sound of recorders when the player started to laugh or when we tried to play it with the nose.

But seriously: sounds great! Civilized and cultural rehabilitated.


----------



## Embertone (Aug 24, 2016)

Hope everyone is having a lovely Wednesday <3


----------



## Twrogstudio (Aug 24, 2016)

Brilliant! 



Embertone said:


> Hope everyone is having a lovely Wednesday <3


----------



## Kejero (Aug 24, 2016)

Embertone said:


> Hope everyone is having a lovely Wednesday <3



Is this a naked demo? Or did you use other plugins as well?


----------



## Kejero (Aug 24, 2016)

tack said:


> Instant throwback to grade school and sharing foul smelling recorders with the other kids in the class. Ah nostalgia!


Oh man that smell. There's something I probably haven't thought about for a good two decades!

Tack, Tack! (incidentally that's how far my Swedish goes)


----------



## Embertone (Aug 24, 2016)

Kejero said:


> Is this a naked demo? Or did you use other plugins as well?



Not an ounce of recorder sound in that video - how's that for integrity?


----------



## micrologus (Aug 25, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I've just seen that Ivory Wind has been moved to the Freebies. It's a great sampled recorder. Lovely tone. A simple library, not a stack of articulations (but then again it's a recorder right). If you need something like that or just want to try some embertone libraries, it's a no-brainer at the very attractive price of $0.



It seems I can't buy the Ivory Wind, where is the "Add to Cart" button?


----------



## Embertone (Aug 25, 2016)

This was a glitch on our site - sorry about that! I just fixed it--


----------



## micrologus (Aug 25, 2016)

Embertone said:


> This was a glitch on our site - sorry about that! I just fixed it--


Thanks!


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Aug 26, 2016)

Gorgeous and at that price a steal! #notboightityet3rdworldproblems


----------



## Kent (Aug 26, 2016)

with recorders like these who needs traversos?


----------



## wesbender (Aug 26, 2016)

A bit of Vivaldi for the alto...

https://app.box.com/s/mnz8ildyjs9dlo7ot216xp6151f0qrny


----------



## micrologus (Aug 27, 2016)

wesbender said:


> A bit of Vivaldi for the alto...
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/mnz8ildyjs9dlo7ot216xp6151f0qrny



Wow! What do you use for strings?


----------



## TGV (Aug 27, 2016)

wesbender said:


> A bit of Vivaldi for the alto...


That sounds lovely: a bit of a Romantic sound, and there could have been a few more breath pauses, but very lively. And those fast runs sound really convincing. You could have fooled me. I've saved it as an inspiration mockup.

BTW, has anyone noticed there's a bit of a bad note in the bass recorder? It's A3+Bb3.


----------



## ModalRealist (Aug 27, 2016)

wesbender said:


> A bit of Vivaldi for the alto...
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/mnz8ildyjs9dlo7ot216xp6151f0qrny



+1 on loving this. Also +1 on knowing the strings!


----------



## Justus (Aug 27, 2016)

wesbender said:


> A bit of Vivaldi for the alto...
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/mnz8ildyjs9dlo7ot216xp6151f0qrny




Fantastic!!


----------



## rottoy (Aug 27, 2016)

Embertone said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! We'll add it to our box of ideas


----------



## wesbender (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone! The strings are all Sable.



TGV said:


> ... and there could have been a few more breath pauses, but very lively.



Yeah, I agree. It had gotten to the point where I couldn't justify spending any more time on it, but certainly room for more tweaking.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 27, 2016)

I really enjoyed listening to the Vivaldi piece! I say nicely done!!!


----------



## lumcas (Aug 28, 2016)

That Vivaldi demo sounds great (yes, there's always room for tweaking)! May I ask which Harpsichord was used. Congrats and thanks.


----------



## wesbender (Aug 28, 2016)

lumcas said:


> That Vivaldi demo sounds great (yes, there's always room for tweaking)! May I ask which Harpsichord was used. Congrats and thanks.



Thank you! The harpsichord is a blend of Spitfire's Labs harpsichord, and Wavesfactory's W-Harpsichord.

(and, I just uploaded a slightly tweaked newer version using the same link for anyone who happened to download the original. I told myself I'd leave it alone, but...that rarely ever works out. It should be a bit cleaner and less 'heavy' now.)


----------



## lumcas (Aug 29, 2016)

wesbender said:


> Thank you! The harpsichord is a blend of Spitfire's Labs harpsichord, and Wavesfactory's W-Harpsichord.
> 
> (and, I just uploaded a slightly tweaked newer version using the same link for anyone who happened to download the original. I told myself I'd leave it alone, but...that rarely ever works out. It should be a bit cleaner and less 'heavy' now.)


Thanks for answering this - wow, very creative approach - haven't thought of blending two harpsichord libraries (what was the reason for doing this - just a richer tone, release samples, space???) - ...and once again, classical pieces are (at least for me) always the hardest to pull off convincingly and your mockup not only shows good mixing skills but more importantly a great sense of musicality and when these two meet together...i don't give a damn whether it's samples of not, or whether there might be one or two breath pauses more or not. This is really my favorite one right now - and guys from Embertone are surely very pleased too....Hats off!


----------



## Embertone (Aug 29, 2016)

wesbender said:


> Thank you! The harpsichord is a blend of Spitfire's Labs harpsichord, and Wavesfactory's W-Harpsichord.
> 
> (and, I just uploaded a slightly tweaked newer version using the same link for anyone who happened to download the original. I told myself I'd leave it alone, but...that rarely ever works out. It should be a bit cleaner and less 'heavy' now.)



Sorry for the delayed reaction here - Wow! Lovely demo! I wonder if you'd be willing for us to put this on our official Recorders SoundCloud Playlist?

-Alex


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Aug 29, 2016)

Congrats on the recorders.I don't normaly like recorders but I am highly temted to buy these...

btw talking about strings,any news on the intimate strings update(for friedlander and blakus)?


----------



## Embertone (Aug 29, 2016)

We've been struggling to support the old while developing the new -- but we're getting better at it over time 

We have a long list of things to update - an optimistic goal would be by the end of the year... Jonathan and I have big plans and some reallllllllly fun string things coming over the horizon. We'll keep everyone informed. Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Aug 29, 2016)

Embertone said:


> We've been struggling to support the old while developing the new


ΟΚ! Now I am definetely buying the recorders!!!!!!!


----------



## Embertone (Aug 29, 2016)

Sensing some sarcasm maybe?  I'm famously bad at detecting it...

We already have an update for the recorders in the works!!!


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Aug 29, 2016)

Not at all! I am famously mistaken for being sarcastic....

just happy to hear that you have not yet completed the Intimate strings series(one of my favs-but bass and viola are way more superior than the cello and the violin)!!!And to get back on track I WILL buy the recorders and this is not a sarcasm!


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Aug 29, 2016)

DONE!!!!!


----------



## Embertone (Aug 29, 2016)

ENJOY IT!!!! <3<3<3<3

-Alex


----------



## wesbender (Aug 29, 2016)

lumcas said:


> haven't thought of blending two harpsichord libraries (what was the reason for doing this - just a richer tone, release samples, space???)



I normally wouldn't think that good results would come from layering harpsichord samples, but it just so happened to work out here. Most of what you hear is the W-Harpsichord, but it's a bit thin on its own. The Spitfire was mixed in low to add a bit of space and 'fullness' to things. A much better solution, I found, than relying on reverb and other spatial processing.




Embertone said:


> Sorry for the delayed reaction here - Wow! Lovely demo! I wonder if you'd be willing for us to put this on our official Recorders SoundCloud Playlist?
> 
> -Alex



Thank you, and yes, please feel free!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 31, 2016)

Okay, so it does a nice Vivaldi. But is it authentic enough that it can also do a school music class playing Baa Baa Black Sheep? Yes it can


----------



## Embertone (Aug 31, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> Okay, so it does a nice Vivaldi. But is it authentic enough that it can also do a school music class playing Baa Baa Black Sheep? Yes it can



Oh my goodness. I love you.
This is going on our official playlist, with your permission!
-Alex


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 31, 2016)

Embertone said:


> Oh my goodness. I love you.
> This is going on our official playlist, with your permission!
> -Alex


I was hoping to release it as a single, but what the heck, you have my permission.


----------



## Embertone (Aug 31, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> I was hoping to release it as a single, but what the heck, you have my permission.


Do you want proper credit? If so let me know your name (PM if you wish). Otherwise I'll credit "Mrs. Reycraft's Second Grade Class"


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 31, 2016)

I'll let Mrs Reycraft take the credit (but not the royalties - just kidding she can keep the royalties too).


----------



## Kejero (Aug 31, 2016)

@Lode_Runner , one day you're gonna look back at this track as the one that kickstarted it all!


----------



## micrologus (Sep 2, 2016)

Bought the Embertone Recorders yesterday, it's a fantastic instrument to play, a great joy! 
The Vivaldi Concerto convinced me to buy not only the Recorders, but the Spitfire Chamber Strings, too...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 2, 2016)

micrologus said:


> Bought the Embertone Recorders yesterday, it's a fantastic instrument to play, a great joy!
> The Vivaldi Concerto convinced me to buy not only the Recorders, but the Spitfire Chamber Strings, too...


Baa Baa Blacksheep was the clincher for me. Unsurpassed realism. 

(I had already purchased recorders so I just bought them again )


----------



## Lode_Runner (Sep 2, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Baa Baa Blacksheep was the clincher for me. Unsurpassed realism.
> 
> (I had already purchased recorders so I just bought them again )


I hate to be the harbinger of bad news, but I used 7 instances of the alto recorder, so if you're going to pull off Baa Baa Black Sheep you'll need to buy another 5 copies.


----------



## Embertone (Sep 2, 2016)

Darn... wish we had thought of that sales model!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 3, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> I hate to be the harbinger of bad news, but I used 7 instances of the alto recorder, so if you're going to pull off Baa Baa Black Sheep you'll need to buy another 5 copies.


...bugger...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 8, 2016)

Update, have had a bit more of a play with this VI and I really like the tone. I think it's quite a bit better than Ivory Wind, though I enjoyed that too. Happy days.


----------



## Embertone (Jan 24, 2017)

Hello hello!

We just updated our lovely Recorders (details below). We're happy that it now has NKS support... which we plan to introduce to many of our instruments this year.

http://www.embertone.com/instruments/recorders.php

Check out these demos, many of which are new since our last VI-Control post... Adam Hochstatter's is super gorgeous!



*Here's what we addressed in the update:*
==========
Recorders 1.01 Changelog
- Kontakt 5.4.3 and above required now (previously it was 5.3.1)
- Fixed bad-sounding mappings throughout the instrument
- Tightened the legato in places
- Improved the key switching, specifically as it related to TRILLS
- Added NKS SUPPORT! Now you can load Recorders into Komplete/Maschine. It works natively with NI hardware!
- Minor graphics updates
=========

With lots of love,

THE EMBERTONE TEAM
www.embertone.com


----------

